# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Praias com Bandeira Azul

## Artur Fonseca

Boas, as praias com bandeira azul serão em geral bons locais para colectar água natural do mar? Abraços,

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

as recolhas de agua, nao convem que sejam feitas em prais, pois a agua que dá a costa nao costuma estar muito limpa, mas aguarda por opinioes

----------


## Jose Neves

> as recolhas de agua, nao convem que sejam feitas em prais, pois a agua que dá a costa nao costuma estar muito limpa, mas aguarda por opinioes


A bandeira azul nao quer dizer que a agua é 5 estrelas, tambem conta o apoio a praia, limpeza da areia os acessos etc

Para recolher agua, primeiro tem de estar mare baixa, numa zona rochosa e tiras a agua numa zona onde vejas que a agua brota da areia, tudo isto funciona como filtro biologico, e tens de ver se nao ha esgotos por perto e visualmente reparar se a agua tem "bom" aspecto

da aqui uma vista de olhos
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=10327&page=3

----------


## RicardoLuis

Artur, visto que és do Porto, o ideal é o pessoal aí de cima te dizer onde vão buscar água... acho que seria o ideal...  :SbOk2:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Agradecido pelas dicas.

Já agora, a praia de Leça da Palmeira, tenho facilidade em deslocar-me lá e junto ao paredão tem montes de rochas em que poderei ir um pouco mais mar adentro. A qualidade da água de lá será razoavelmente boa para reef?

Aqui onde moro tem a praia de Matosinhos e as da Foz, mas já ouvi falar que a água é má, inclusive para pessoal tomar banho...

----------


## Jose Neves

> Agradecido pelas dicas.
> 
> Já agora, a praia de Leça da Palmeira, tenho facilidade em deslocar-me lá e junto ao paredão tem montes de rochas em que poderei ir um pouco mais mar adentro. A qualidade da água de lá será razoavelmente boa para reef?
> 
> Aqui onde moro tem a praia de Matosinhos e as da Foz, mas já ouvi falar que a água é má, inclusive para pessoal tomar banho...


Eu coloquei um link em cima.... de uma colecta

Se quiseres aparece é no dia 9 na granja

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Agradecido pelas dicas.
> 
> Já agora, a praia de Leça da Palmeira, tenho facilidade em deslocar-me lá e junto ao paredão tem montes de rochas em que poderei ir um pouco mais mar adentro. A qualidade da água de lá será razoavelmente boa para reef?
> 
> Aqui onde moro tem a praia de Matosinhos e as da Foz, mas já ouvi falar que a água é má, inclusive para pessoal tomar banho...


Boas, Artur.

A praia de Leça da Palmeira não é junto à refinaria?! :Admirado:  

Cuidado, muito cuidado com a recolha de água nesse local. É frequente ver-se manchas de hidrocarbonetos na água.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Boas, Artur.
> 
> A praia de Leça da Palmeira não é junto à refinaria?! 
> 
> Cuidado, muito cuidado com a recolha de água nesse local. É frequente ver-se manchas de hidrocarbonetos na água.



Essa mesma... hehe... tou a ver que tenho de ir a uma das praias de Gaia  :Smile:

----------

